# domanda su compilazioni lunghe...

## sephiroth84

siccome sto compilando lo xorg e sto notando ke è un'operazione motlo lunga ... (sta da ieri e ancora non finisce) volevo sapere se interrompo l'operazione di compilazione quando rilancio emerge xorg-x11 riprenderà da dove ha finito o ricomincia tutto da capo?

In ogni caso c'è un modo per fare il resume della compilazione di un determinato ebuild??

----------

## bender86

I pacchetti già compilati vengono mantenuti, ma se stai compilando un unico pacchetto molto grosso, normalmente, interrompendo la compilazione perdi tutto il lavoro. Mi sembra che ci siano però dei trucchetti per interrompere e riprendere a piacimento la compilazione, prova a cercare qualcosa su screen.

Su cosa lo stai compilando xorg, e che versione? Una giornata è un po' esagerato...

----------

## cagnaluia

xorg-x11 non è una compialzione lunga... almeno.. ho visto mooolto di peggio.

Anzi è anomalo che stia compilando da tutto quel tempo.. a meno che tu non abbia un sistema... "lento".

cmq... di default.. quando fermi una compilazione... torna punto a capo!

Ma credo esistano degli strumenti che ti permettono di "riesumare" la compilazione...

aspettiamo gli esperti...   :Wink: 

EDIT: screen va bene in certi casi... ma lui vuole bloccare la compilazione intenzionalmente mi par di capire.

----------

## sephiroth84

Potrei capire qunato tempo ci mette in media l'instalalzione di xorg-x11? si hai detto bene il classico metodo ctrl+z... cmq ho installato gentoo 2006.0 su un portatile hp compaq nx6125 processore Turion 64 - ML32 1.700Mhz 1Gb di RAM, scheda video ATI radeon Mobility x300 128Mb(condivisi con la ram); 60GB hard disk.

Il DMA è già setatto ad on quindi non posso velocizzare più di così il sistema peor' oira mi viene un dubbio dopo aver dato il comando "hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda" il DMA è settato ad on per sempre o lo devo fare ad ogni avvio del sistema?

Se vi servono altre informazioni chiedete pure... vorrei capire se c'è qualcosa che non va con la mia installazione gentoo..

----------

## cagnaluia

non ho mai usato hdparm e nessun artifizio per velocizzare la gentoo.. ma di norma quando compilo xorg-x11 su un vecchio P4 Northwood 2,4Ghz non penso ci metta piu di un ora.

----------

## bender86

Ci metteva un paio d'ore sul mio Athlon ThunderBird 1,1 GHz, quindi penso proprio che ci sia qualcosa che non va...

Per controllare il DMA vai su un'altro terminale e dai hdparm /dev/hda.

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: screen va bene in certi casi... ma lui vuole bloccare la compilazione intenzionalmente mi par di capire.

 

Mi sembra che si potesse fare, fermo restando che avrebbe dovuto configurare tutto prima: ora non se ne fa nulla se interrompe la compilazione.Last edited by bender86 on Thu Apr 13, 2006 12:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

una giornata su un amd64 è troppo, una mezz'oretta più o meno gli dovrebbe bastare.

 *Quote:*   

> Il DMA è già setatto ad on quindi non posso velocizzare più di così il sistema peor' oira mi viene un dubbio dopo aver dato il comando "hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda" il DMA è settato ad on per sempre o lo devo fare ad ogni avvio del sistema? 

 

Devi farlo ad ogni avvio del sistema, tuo aiuto vi è lo script di avvio /etc/init.d/hdparm che puoi aggiungere al runlevel di boot.

----------

## sephiroth84

 *Quote:*   

> Devi farlo ad ogni avvio del sistema, tuo aiuto vi è lo script di avvio /etc/init.d/hdparm che puoi aggiungere al runlevel di boot.

 

allora ora sta compilando senza il dma

 *Quote:*   

> una giornata su un amd64 è troppo, una mezz'oretta più o meno gli dovrebbe bastare. 

 

una mezzoretta? ma sei sicuro? da questo link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml mi dice 

"Nota: Esaurita la parte introduttiva, spiegheremo come installare Xorg. Per installare Xorg, basta eseguire emerge xorg-x11. Si tenga conto l'installazione di Xorg necessita di un po' di tempo (circa un'ora su un Athlon-XP 2600+ con 512mb di ram, NdT)."

Cmq ora sta ancora compilando... cosa mi suggerite di fare?

----------

## Luca89

 *sephiroth84 wrote:*   

> una mezzoretta? ma sei sicuro? da questo link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml mi dice 
> 
> "Nota: Esaurita la parte introduttiva, spiegheremo come installare Xorg. Per installare Xorg, basta eseguire emerge xorg-x11. Si tenga conto l'installazione di Xorg necessita di un po' di tempo (circa un'ora su un Athlon-XP 2600+ con 512mb di ram, NdT)."
> 
> Cmq ora sta ancora compilando... cosa mi suggerite di fare?

 

Ma il tuo è un 64bit e i 64bit a quanto ne so sono molto più rapidi a compilare codice. Ti consiglio di abilitare subito il dma.

----------

## sephiroth84

 *Quote:*   

> Ma il tuo è un 64bit e i 64bit a quanto ne so sono molto più rapidi a compilare codice. Ti consiglio di abilitare subito il dma.

 

Questo vorrebbe dire interrompere la compilazione... cmq volevo essere sicuro di una cosa .. compilare xorg senza dma significa arrivare ad un tempo di compilazione di + di 18 ore rispetto ad un 'ora col DMA attivato?

Se le cose stanno così allroa procedo subito altrimenti mi viene il dubbio che il problema non è solo il DMA

...

----------

## Luca89

 *sephiroth84 wrote:*   

> Questo vorrebbe dire interrompere la compilazione...

 

No, basta che ti sposti un un'altra console, oppure interrompi temporaneamente emerge con Ctrl+Z

 *Quote:*   

> cmq volevo essere sicuro di una cosa .. compilare xorg senza dma significa arrivare ad un tempo di compilazione di + di 18 ore rispetto ad un 'ora col DMA attivato?

 

E' plausibile perchè non operando in modalità DMA, il pc deve occupare molta cpu per scrivere i file su disco, cpu che viene tolta alla compilazione che procederà in maniera estremamente lenta.

----------

## sephiroth84

ho attivato il dma, ho interrotto la compilazione , ho emergiato ccache (vedi qui per info) 

ho rilanciato emerge xorg-x11...aspetto max un'oretta e mezza se non finisce non so + doe mettere le mani...

----------

## cagnaluia

io tempo fa avevo dei problemi sempre con un P4HT... nel senso che se avviavo la macchina normalemente.. tempo 5 minuti e andava tutto lentissimo.

Se invece su grub, passavo al kernel : NOAPIC ACPI=OFF... andava tutto perfettamente.

ma non credo sia un problema visto che hai AMD.

----------

## sephiroth84

ho provato di tutto ma in due ore non ce la fa mai a compilare tutto lo xorg e non riesco a rendermi conto di qunado potrebbe finire... se volessi optare per la scelta pakketti precompilati esiste un repository da dove potrei scaricarli con emerge?

Almeno quelli grossi tipo kde e xorg me li scrollo subio...pero' volevo sapere quali potevano essere gli svantaggi dei paketti precompilati

----------

## Nuitari

gli svantaggi sono quelli di avere pacchetti precompilati e non totalmente adattati alla tua architettura. Proprio qui sta la differenza tra gentoo e un altra distribuzione linux  :Smile: 

Io cmq sul mio vecchio pc che era quasi come il tuo xorg lo compilavo in poco più di un oretta, prova a verificare che portage sia settato in maniera corretta. Altra cosa, forse ti conviene provare direttamente xorg modulare a questo punto. Lascio la palla ai più esperti per dirti come ottimizzare la compilazione  :Smile: 

comunque se posso consigliarti non scaricarti i precompilati  :Smile: 

----------

## sephiroth84

 *Quote:*   

> Io cmq sul mio vecchio pc che era quasi come il tuo xorg lo compilavo in poco più di un oretta, prova a verificare che portage sia settato in maniera corretta

 

Cosa dovrei controllare in particoalre?

 *Quote:*   

> Lascio la palla ai più esperti per dirti come ottimizzare la compilazione 

 

Ho emergiato ccache così posso riesuamare una compilazione nel senso che qunado la riprendo va va fino a 7 o 8 volte + veloce fino al punto dove ero arrivato l'ultima volta

Cmq io non riesco a capire dove sia il problema per questo non so dove mettere le mani ho rpovato anke a reinstallare gentoo ma non cambia nulla... dal CDLive di installazione va tutto velocissimo appena entro nel sistema appena installato va lento...

----------

## randomaze

 *sephiroth84 wrote:*   

> Cmq io non riesco a capire dove sia il problema per questo non so dove mettere le mani ho rpovato anke a reinstallare gentoo ma non cambia nulla... dal CDLive di installazione va tutto velocissimo appena entro nel sistema appena installato va lento...

 

Talvolta (molto raramente, per la verità) capita che la compilazione di alcuni pacchetti vada in loop. Non vorrei che questo sia il tuo caso.

Controlla nel forum (anche in quello internazionale), o in bugzilla se altri hanno avuto un problema come/simile al tuo...

----------

## Lestaat

Una curiosità.

Quali sono le tue CFLAGS?

----------

## sephiroth84

le mie CFLAGS sono 

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -02 -pipe"
```

----------

